# forgot the vinegar in tomato canning



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello.
Yesterday canned my first batch of tomato sauce in quarts. But I forgot to add the extra 2 tbpns of vinegar to add extra acidity, like I did in prior years. Will these quarts keep, all other things being equal???


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't add vinegar to my tomatoes and never have a problem. I don't care for the taste of either vinegar or lemon juice in my home canned tomatoes as it overpowers the taste of the tomatoes. If you look back at old recipe books, they don't call for an acidifier for tomatoes unless you are adding other low acid vegetables. 

If you are really concerned, you could open the jars and add the vinegar then process them again.


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

casusbelli said:


> Hello.
> Yesterday canned my first batch of tomato sauce in quarts. But I forgot to add the extra 2 tbpns of vinegar to add extra acidity, like I did in prior years. Will these quarts keep, all other things being equal???


Don't sweat it at all. I never add vinegar to tomatoes and never have a problem.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

imthedude said:


> Don't sweat it at all. I never add vinegar to tomatoes and never have a problem.




^^ This


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

casusbelli said:


> Hello.
> Yesterday canned my first batch of tomato sauce in quarts. But I forgot to add the extra 2 tbpns of vinegar to add extra acidity, like I did in prior years. Will these quarts keep, all other things being equal???


The reason you should add extra acid to tomatoes is because the tomatos we have now are not as acidic as the older varieties that were raised years ago. I admit to ignoring the advice to add an acid of some kind to my tomatos when I can them and we haven't gotten sick. I usually plant heirloom tomatos though. I don't know of anyone who has gotten sick from canned tomatos that they did not add vinegar/lemon juice, but you never know when it could happen. As already mentioned, if you want to redo them, add the vinegar and process them again.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have never added anything to my tomatoes eather.Been doing tomatoes since I could stand on a chair at the sink, with my Mom.
Heres my grandbaby with tomatoes she helped me with.:clap:


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Interesting comments on this thread. I have been canning only for a few years and have been adding lemon juice. My husband always complains about the change in flavor. Everyone I talk to who has canned for years says they do not add anything to their tomatoes. 

I think I will give this year's harvest a try without the lemon juice.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks all. 
FWIW, the maters I processes were heirloom. Altho I've never heard that hybrids have any less acid. But I will try to remember some vinegar in future just for piece of mind, because I don't recall it changing taste discernibly. 
Oh, and I have a friend who says his father doesn't even water-bath his tomatoes, he just hot-packs them! But I'm not going to ever do that......


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I have been using the Natl Center For Home Food Preservation site for canning instructions. http://nchfp.uga.edu/ They give the option of adding bottled lemon juice (consistent acidity), vinegar or citric acid for tomatoes. I went with the citric acid in the form of Fruit Fresh, figured it would alter the flavor the least. I also put in a teaspoon of sugar and salt per quart. (The sugar to offset the citric acid tang.)

But I would just use those jars without the added acid up first if it was me.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I just add citric acid. I buy a bag at our bulk food store.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Are y'all pressure or waterbathing without lemon/vinegar?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I waterbath my tomatos, but I only have grown heirloom tomatos. Newer varieties are not as acidic and you should add lemon juice/vinegar/citric acid. If you don't, you should pressure can them.


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

my4fireflies said:


> Are y'all pressure or waterbathing without lemon/vinegar?


Water bath. No need to pressure can tomatoes unless you really want to use your pressure canner.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

7thswan said:


> I have never added anything to my tomatoes eather.Been doing tomatoes since I could stand on a chair at the sink, with my Mom.
> Heres my grandbaby with tomatoes she helped me with.:clap:



That's a beautiful sight - the canned food isn't bad either.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I know this thread is about tomatoes, but I'm wondering if any of you don't bother to use the lemon juice in jams and jellies? I really don't like the taste of my jellies with the lemon in them


----------



## agwagenecht (Jul 10, 2015)

Mickey said:


> I know this thread is about tomatoes, but I'm wondering if any of you don't bother to use the lemon juice in jams and jellies? I really don't like the taste of my jellies with the lemon in them



You have to use the lemon juice in your jams and jellies. You could use fruit fresh, but the lemon helps the jam to set as well as provide enough acid.


----------

